# awning fabric



## chalker (Apr 19, 2009)

hi i have a 2004 hurricane and in the process of spring cleaning the outside i found the awning fabric had perished along the edge where it joins the rv. as the outer leyer was peeling away too i have decided to replace the cover. just wondered if anyone knew of a reliable source for these.  
thanks


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Any RV repairer will be able to help you . Try www.mobilerv.co.uk


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Dont know whether they will fit your rv but Fiamma do spare fabric here:
http://content.yudu.com/Library/A1f...udu.com/item/details/81765/fiamma-spares-2009

Otherwise any good tent repairer / sailmaker should be able to make you one.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote

Otherwise any good tent repairer / sailmaker should be able to make you one........


Whereas you are right in theory it is not always as simple as that. To find a suitable material for rv awnings is not as simple as one might think. I speak from experience in trying to do this for my RV and from
the fact that my wife and her father used to own a tent and awning business.

It is much easier to get the right stuff for the job from an RV supplier such as Gold, Motorhome Medics, Star Spangled Spanner, Mobile RV,
etc etc...........and it is probably cheaper than having a one off custom made one


----------

